# HELP! Super Mario Brothers for Mac???



## VertiGoGo

Hi All, 

My partner has been dying to play Super Mario Brothers lately. Does anyone know if it is available for Mac...or available to play online? Please let me know...you'll save my sanity!!!


----------



## sniper

go get the rocknes emulator and the super mario bros rom, assuming of course you own the actual cartridge so that it's legal.


----------



## jonmon

Yup, I agree

Buy a GBA SP and it's great on long trips when you don't want to run down your iPod or laptop battery


----------



## kloan

haha Rade, i cant believe they still sell that game!! ok, then what about atari games n such, same thing right?


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

kloan, i was in best buy the other day, and in the xbox section they are selling a xbox game disc with a whole whack of old coleco games. i can't imagine playing missile command on an xbox - the concept is absurd.


----------



## JAMG

It was also ported to SNES with better graphics...

If you own the cartridge and do it legal...


----------



## Rade

Actually, its NO fact that owning the original cartridge legitmizes having the ROM image on your computer. Copying, owning a copy, distributing a copy of a ROM image...especially one owned by game giant, Nintendo, is illegal regardless of how you slice it. 

That being said, if you really want to play the original Mario Bros. in all it's glory, get a cheap NES (they can be fixed easily if it blinks on/off when you boot it up) and an original Mario cart. It's dirt cheap. 

If you must download the rom and emu (emulators, for the most part, are legal) , get the original NES rom image. The Super Nes port is missing a lot of the glitches we came to know and love in the NES release. Plus, I think the SNES version looks and sounds tacky.

Or, you can buy a game boy advance and pickup the classic release of Super Mario Bros. 

There are lots of options for playing this game, to be truthful, and from the looks of it, Nintendo still profits from it's sale, so, if you are a stickler about piracy, you might want to stay away form the emulation side of things all together. 


Mario Kart 64 rules, btw.


----------



## kloan

i think it's funny that it would be illegal to have roms of games that arent even sold in stores anymore.. what's the harm?


----------



## Rade

The game is readily available for purchase.


----------



## kloan

that's too much.. they should be giving those away for free..


----------



## james_squared

Hello,

I was in Toys R Us the other day and you can buy a game controller that has a bunch of Intellivision games on it. Just plug the controller into the TV and you're off. Of course, the controller is as 'cool' as the old one on the original Intellivision. I think there may have been one for Atari, but I'm not too sure.

James


----------

